# Notationwise - a blog



## bryla (Nov 7, 2019)

Recently started this blog on notation where I try to weekly publish a tidbit of information to make your scores look better:
http://www.bryla.dk/notationwise/
Would love to hear suggestions for topics and critique on the format.


----------



## Rob (Nov 7, 2019)

Blog looks nice, Thomas! may I suggest that you check the various text as I see some errors here and there...


----------



## bryla (Nov 7, 2019)

Rob said:


> Blog looks nice, Thomas! may I suggest that you check the various text as I see some errors here and there...


Will do. As English is my third language I know there probably will be grammatical errors but I'll do my best


----------

